# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Nice for several months

## Jah Bless

I don't think i could live in Ja Land, except for a month or two. But i could live anywhere for a month or two, to really get in tune with a country. How many beers and dancehalls can one do? Ok, don't answer that.
I always run across expat's seeking books and mainland comforts.  Its peaceful, serene and laid back, sure, but I would get bored. 
Just an opinion.

----------


## canuk cpl

I think i would like to try, but not sure Karen could be that far from grandson, O Henry.  Cheers!!!

----------


## jasperpso

the biggest thing i would miss is my local us grocery store. i dont eat out allot here at home, i am a good cook - and i have family dishes that i love to cook - and the food just isnt at the hilo.. i am sure there are other options then hilo - but again i would miss my grocery store - however and on the same idea - i eat healthier foods in negril - almost no carbs - lots of veggies and seafood that i otherwise dont get much of in the usa.. i always eat what i consider to be allot and still come home a few lbs lighter then i left..  so the tradeoff i might live a bit longer..  otherwise - they have satellite tv, excelent weather, and i am quite sure i would give a go at it - if i was independantly wealthy (yeah right) or if i could make a living there(is that possible?) until then - i will dream about it..

----------


## georgelenard

Just because the store has no walls, all the freshness you could not begin to find is available in Jamaica. How many ripe things are picked that day at your local USA grocery store. From spice to vegtables, from fish to some Falmouth chicken. lol

----------


## SweetSue

There isn't that much in the stores I would really miss - everyday more "imported" items are showing up on the shelves, for a price of course.  If I had a home in JA, I know I could count on visitors to bring me some little things or I could ship myself a barrel once a year.   I would definitely look to grow a few things in mi yard - if possible.  But all in all, as long as I have internet and/or a Kindle, I would be fine for at least 6 months of the year.

----------

